# Are these Wolves or Coyotes?



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

I call them photoshopped! Lol!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't think that's Photoshopped.


----------



## irishfire586 (May 2, 2011)

thats alot of opossum, they look like coyotes to me


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

My guess would be wolves but it's hard to tell, I would have to agree on the photoshopped. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

What I see is the guys are wearing white gloves and a couple of the animals are wearing collars.

Big Coyotes!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Waxdart said:


> I don't think that's Photoshopped.


This photo is all over Facebook and emails and no one has a clue who took it or where from... Just looks PS.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

David G Duncan said:


> What I see is the guys are wearing white gloves and a couple of the animals are wearing collars.
> 
> Big Coyotes!


And feet upon feet of snow. When and where was this "supposedly" taken?


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like the ones in the front are wolves from the size, but maybe that's just the effect the picture gives, kinda like when somebody holds a fish out as far as they can for a picture


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

There are definitely some coyotes in the pic...

Someone needs to find the link to that photoshop software and post it as a "Sticky" in every forum. 
If I remember correctly it's free and enables you to copy and paste images into it and the software scans the image and tells you if it's photoshopped or not. 

Someone posted it a while back,, I'm not smart enough to find it though.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Coyote derby in Idaho.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Why would a yote be collared?


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Maybe a photo of some of those controversial Government Wolf hunts that happened a few years ago in Sweden that shouldn't be out. Wikileaks on the loose again?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Big Northern yotes. looks like my front yard today(less the varmits)


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

They look like yotes to me.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/wolf-slaughter-protest.shtml


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

This was posted above the linked picture: 


> The animals shown in the photograph are coyotes, not wolves. Culling of coyotes in North America is a common practise due to livestock predation and problem interactions with humans. While such coyote culling has raised considerable controversy, coyotes are not an endangered species. Sending on a protest message that misidentifies the pictured animals will not help protect either wolves or coyotes.


----------



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

Whatever they are they were not transported in that truck. The snow is perfectly white and windblown. The shadows on the fence don't line up either. I say PS-BS.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

They are in a trailer. You can see part of the trailer in the lower right hand corner


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Is that mitch rompola standing in the back there?


----------

